# 2014 Burton SLX or Ion - New Liner Pack Out?



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Considering going SLX or Ion this year.

I talked with someone from Burton today about the new liners and if they packed out. She said they didn't, but she just didn't seem too confident in anything she told me. Kept having to look at the site, I'd rather hear it from someone who actually wears them. I thought I heard in another vid (GoodRide?) that they do indeed pack out.

If you've ridden the 2014's new liner, can you tell me if they pack out or not? I can't try them on anywhere locally. I know what size burtons I usually wear, but if they don't pack out I'd need to go up a half size for sure.

Thanks for any help.


----------

